# Not sure what dpi I am. Tubes tied but symptoms so why not



## Icca19

Sorry for the typo……

Ok ladies I think I’m like 10 dpo, honestly I’m not sure.
Ive had my tubes tied since Feb of 2017 and for some reason I ended down a rabbit hole of groups of ladies who have conceived years after having a tubal ligation. I’ve had some symptoms so I figured I start testing just in case, because who knows !
I took this today. I wanted to test when I got home from running errands but had to pee so bad I forgot. So I waited a half an hour and tried to go again and this is the test.
idk I feel like I see something but then again I don’t.
Honestly this would be a super long shot and nothing short of a miracle but better safe than sorry so I’m testing


----------



## cazza22

I think I see a hint of something there hun xxxxx how do you feel? You mentioned symptoms? Hope you get the outcome you want huny


----------



## Icca19

Thanks. I was thinking I maybe saw something too. 
I’ve been tired, sore boobs and CM more than normal. Oh and my contacts have been bothering me. Which is weird because I couldn’t wear them when I was pregnant before. 

I’ll be good with either outcome. Just a bit shocked that’s all. Well more than a bit lol


----------

